# Gentoo Vs Debian

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas! Se que me van a tirar con un rigido por la cabeza.

Instale en otro disco Debian 4.0 R5. La instalacion bastante mala por ser un "instalador grafico" en xdialog.

Los molesto por lo siguiente. Es posible Debian funcione mejor que Gentoo? En respuesta me refiero. Tengo el Kde de Debian pelado, sin todo lo que agregue graficamente aca. Con keramik y todo lo que viene por default en KDE, aca en cambio tengo bahira y algunas cosas que pueden pesar al momento de cargar aplicaciones... 

Para comparar ambos sistemas deberian correr en mismas condiciones graficas, fisicamente corren en el mismo hard, otro HD pero lo demas es identico. 

Si igualo condiciones graficas, efectos y demas que pasara?

Por otro lado es muy bajo que tengo Kde y Gnome pero yo Gnome no lo queria.. lo que si instale Kde en 2 minutos.

----------

## afkael

 *Quote:*   

> Es posible Debian funcione mejor que Gentoo?

 

Claro que es posible.. hasta es posible que windows funcione mejor.. ahora si tienes en cuenta que el punto fuerte de gentoo es la posibilidad de configuración será más posible que alcanses el nivel óptimo que te propones con gentoo que con debian.. Para darte un ejemplo.. el propio kde, supongamos que quieres "optimisar" el uso del disco rígido que te tiraron los users de gentoo cuando hiciste esta pregunta en el foro, cómo lo controlas en debian?.. Aunque seguramente lo puedes hacer, las herramientas que provee debian apuntan a otros objetivos (que lo instales en un segundo, por ejemplo). No es sólo el caso del Gnome que no querias.. posiblemente el mismo Kde tenga entre los componentes instalados cosas que no vas a usar nunca en tu vida..

Igual, es mi forma de verlo.. quizá alguien pueda dar razones más fundadas.. Saludos

----------

## sirope

Si ud. instaló KDE en 2 minutos debe tener un ancho de banda realmente muy ancho..  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Comparas ambas distros tomando en cuenta solamente la velocidad; pero Linux es Linux, y Gentoo no tendrá una ventaja en velocidad medianamente notable aunque configures ldflags asesinas, con eso solo lograrás que los programas se cuelguen con solo soplar el teclado. Si quieres rapidéz para un viejo PC, elimina algunos demonios, usa fluxbox o el kernel 2.4.

Y continuando con lo que te dijo afkael, detesto kdeedu, kdetoys y kdegames, y he ahí el punto fuerte de Gentoo: Flexible y configurable, diferente si usas (por decir una tontería): OpenSuse, ¿kerberos? ¿bluetooth? no necesito todo eso... Pero si usas Gentoo por su velocidad, siento descepcionarte.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

La estabilidad de Gentoo es por demas notoria, no vi al Debian tanto como para opinar sobre eso. 

Creo que luego de 3 años de andar por aca tengo todo muy bien configurado. Compilamos las aplicaciones mirando USEs todo el tiempo para que no se compilen y engrosen codigo con algo que nunca vamos a usar

Ya aniquile el Debian! jaja. No me pude conectar a internet por que pppoe me pedia lo reinstale lo hice y nada.. y note que el rendimiento es igual o mejor aca que alla y el Debian no esta tan vistoso como mi Gentoo.

Gracias por los comentarios.. Tal vez estaria bueno, no se si hay, hacer una guia piola con tips que no hagan desastres para Gentoo. Si alguien tiene algo para recomendar sera bienvenido. La verdad no busque aun.

----------

## sirope

Olvidé comentarlo. Los paquetes en Debian stable se están pudriendo, ideal para un servidor, solo actualizaciones de seguridad.   :Shocked: 

+1 para Gentoo, no hay actualizaciones "gordas" siempre estás a la última (como arch) ^^ emerge -avuN world   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Las USES son la clave de la flexibilidad, y como dices, también para no sobracargar el SO, más ligero y yo agregaría: más limpio.

saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

Pues yo mi debian no la quito ni loco... El downtime de libexpat, aquel glorioso downtime es algo que no puedo permitirme ni tan siquiera muy de vez en cuando.

En mi portatil sólo uso debian, etch además, estable y con paquetes algo más antiguos; pero sólida como una roca y evito quemar el portatil compilando. Gentoo me sirve, efectivamente, para ver que las nuevas versiones de casi todos los programas no aportan nada significativo ni imprescindible.

A propósito, para usuarios de Desktop, se recomienda usar testing (lenny) y si quieres tener los últimos programas usa sid, alucinarás lo estable que es sid. Si te has visto con problemas en gentoo, los de sid no te resultará demasiado complicado resolverlos.

A propósito, con respecto a lo de Gnome y KDE, no hagas el bobo la próxima vez y bájate el CD de KDE o el netinst y lo eliges:

http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r5/i386/iso-cd/debian-40r5-i386-kde-CD-1.iso

http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r5/i386/iso-cd/debian-40r5-i386-netinst.iso

(Búscalos para tu arquitectura, claro)

Yo no estoy casado ni con gentoo ni con debian, lo cual me posibilita serles infiel a cada una de ellas y aprender mucho mucho más.

----------

## sirope

^^ Seguro tus debian usan el kernel verde   :Very Happy:  Para esos casos diría: Arch.. que con los repositorios community y aurbuild (muy cómodo) no te pierdes de nada...

Distro estable = Debian, pero nunca me gustó el dist-upgrade... La elección depende de para que y dónde lo quieras... Comparto la opinión: No es necesario que te cases con la distro, puedes tener ambas. (excepto si no tienes mucho HD)   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias. La documentacion de Debian respecto de Elegir KDE o GNOME no me fue nada clara, es mas de entrada no lei nada sobre esto y me baje 3 DVDs pensando que me iba a dejar elegir cosa que no hizo.

----------

## sirope

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Gracias. La documentacion de Debian respecto de Elegir KDE o GNOME no me fue nada clara, es mas de entrada no lei nada sobre esto y me baje 3 DVDs pensando que me iba a dejar elegir cosa que no hizo.

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  En mi caso, aprendí esa lección con OpenSuSE, bajé 5 CD's (a 512kpbs, más o menos 54kb/s, que en cristiano es "varios días y noches", en especial porque era torrent) Y para mi sorpesa el 80% de la instalación la hacía solo con el 1er CD.. De hecho, abrí un tema en el foro preguntando para qué servía el quinto jaja. No supe que que había bajado todo el repositorio de software.. Ahora no tenía que descargar ningún programa, tenía todo en los CD's.

Cuando pruebo algo, prefiero el netinst. Lo que no me gusta es que el de Gentoo minimal no trae todas las tipografías en la consola.

```
#setfont cybercafe

Cannot fount file: cybercafe
```

La fuente por default me deprime..   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

saludos!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Pues yo mi debian no la quito ni loco... El downtime de libexpat, aquel glorioso downtime es algo que no puedo permitirme ni tan siquiera muy de vez en cuando.
> 
> En mi portatil sólo uso debian, etch además, estable y con paquetes algo más antiguos; pero sólida como una roca y evito quemar el portatil compilando. Gentoo me sirve, efectivamente, para ver que las nuevas versiones de casi todos los programas no aportan nada significativo ni imprescindible.
> 
> A propósito, para usuarios de Desktop, se recomienda usar testing (lenny) y si quieres tener los últimos programas usa sid, alucinarás lo estable que es sid. Si te has visto con problemas en gentoo, los de sid no te resultará demasiado complicado resolverlos.
> ...

 

Decir que sid es estable no es contradictorio?

Y ya que te veo en el tema,.. sabes algo de debian en un EEEPC? Aunque sean un par de links ,me serán bienvenidos.

Un saludo

----------

